
Tide turns for Polish émigrés, lured home by booming economy - ericdanielski
https://archive.ph/WFzm2
======
hestipod
I loved living in Warsaw. I have been trying to get back there for some time
now but things just keep falling apart. Because of my health and associated
losses I jut cannot do it alone or normally, and there is zero chance applying
for asylum would be successful. I know to many Poles that sounds absurd. It
wasn't paradise, the grass wasn't really "greener", it was just home to me in
a way I cannot explain and my heart and those I loved were left there. Instead
I end in rural American hell...which is just the perfectly wrong place.

